# Ideal Meat Goat



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

This is a fun game.


I will start and someone can say the breed,or Gender,or Eyes (examples)
And only one thing per post 
And no repeats!
That is about it and also the goat has to be a meat goat!

Ok I will start
It is a buck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And it is a Boer...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

And it has black eyes


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

It is a paint with a white belt and red everywhere else(you know like a paint) and a red spot in the white!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

And it's mine!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And it has white Socks on all of it's feet!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> And it has white Socks on all of it's feet!


Cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And it also has a white tip on it's tail and a little snip of white on it's nose!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

And a perfect star on her head!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

farmgirl631 said:


> And a perfect star on her head!


Sorry his head! Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And he has big, stout bones...


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

And stands really square! Has a level top line and not a steep rump!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And has tons of muscle mass and rib shape.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Hand wins lots of shows


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And produces kids that look just like him! Kids that win in the ring too...


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

And has an amazing pedigree!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And he has a gorgeous roman nose... and nice horns.  Did I say that already?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

With a tail that is the best ever


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And he's parasite resistant...


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

And will never get sick! And has 1x1 teats!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

And his a a dappled black with Brown spots


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> And his a a dappled black with Brown spots


We already said he was a red and white paint! But that is a pretty color combination!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

And all four hooves are trimmed neatly!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

farmgirl631 said:


> We already said he was a red and white paint! But that is a pretty color combination!


Darn it!!I need to pay attention.I


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

And stands Square


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And tracks out wide...


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

And has a big bubble butt! Haha


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

and he plays cricket like a pro!:flag: haha heehee !:slapfloor:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

And a long, wide loin... 

How about if someone can find a picture of this goat... they win?   I already tried and couldn't come close!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

This one matches most of the characteristics!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

yep!:greengrin: we'll see what the others have to say about this picture.:clap:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is mine http://triplehollerboergoats.com/images/Upload/FullSize/2009-5-23-100_0985.JPG

Copy the link and paste it on the web bar and it will (hopefully)Bring it up


----------

